# cjc w/ dac and ghrp2 dose question



## chrisr116 (Mar 31, 2015)

I was reading up on russianstar's thread a few weeks ago about peptides.  I decided to go ahead and run ghrp2.  I have a half dozen or so vials leftover from a previous run, so I thought..why not?  So, for a few weeks I have been using 125mcg of ghrp2 at waking and bedtime.  Today, I got some cjc w/ dac to add into the mix.  I pinned 500mcg today and my reading led me to think 500mcg e3d is an acceptable dose.  

2 years ago I ran cjc no dac and ghrp2 for about 6 months but never had bloods done to see what effect it had on my gh level.  I did lean out nicely though without really trying.  

So, do you peptide guys think that 125mcg ghrp2 twice a day and cjc w dac at 500mcg e3d is an acceptable dose?  I am not trying to run as much as I can, but just a reasonable amount to help  boost my gh levels.  When the time comes for my next blood draw, I am going to have my gh level checked as well.


----------



## rangerjockey (Mar 31, 2015)

I am running CJC w/o dac & GHRP6 now, Its been 5 weeks and I am noticing fat loss , slight increase in libido, some decent pumps and decent strength.  I have been off AAS for a month now.  I have a CBC test coming this week for shoulder surgery in April. ALthough GH wont be on the test I am curious if my Hemocrit or anything else might be elevated.  

As far as I have seen the information for blood work while on PEPS is scarce at best, unless anyone else has any info to add.  Big Donjuan/Russian star might should know.  If you do, post it, as I will for the CBC


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 31, 2015)

rangerjockey said:


> I am running CJC w/o dac & GHRP6 now, Its been 5 weeks and I am noticing fat loss , slight increase in libido, some decent pumps and decent strength.  I have been off AAS for a month now.  I have a CBC test coming this week for shoulder surgery in April. ALthough GH wont be on the test I am curious if my Hemocrit or anything else might be elevated.
> 
> As far as I have seen the information for blood work while on PEPS is scarce at best, unless anyone else has any info to add.  Big Donjuan/Russian star might should know.  If you do, post it, as I will for the CBC



I will brother.  Let me know how your blood work comes out.  I also wish you luck with your upcoming surgery.  I wish someone had a way to combine cjc no dac and a ghrp.  I don't think it can be done from what I understand.  Maybe I am wrong on that though.


----------

